# gt-pantera



## kaleun (16. August 2005)

moin !

bin stolz wie oskar auf mein pantera ball burnished 
problem ist nur : ich hab nicht so ne coole rahmen nr, wie ihr!
SAS6k0271 relativ lieblos ins gehäuse gehämmert, 7005 innen an
den ausfallenden und die schweissnähte auch eher vom praktikanten am montagmorgen...
schaltauge mit einer schraube ( gt-zeichen ende oberrohr und ausfallenden)
is das überhaupt n GT?? ( ich würds trotzdem lieben)
wenn ja , von wann und wo wäre es dann wohl ?

irgendjemand ne idee ?

danke im voraus


----------



## oldman (16. August 2005)

moin,

stell doch mal ein Bilder ins Forum.
gruss
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (19. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Pantera ergattern können. Sobald es aus UK bei mir angekommen ist, werde ich mal Bildchen machen und schauen, ob ich ähnliche Aussagen über das Teil machen kann.
Werde es sowieso erstmal von Farbe befreien dürfen, der Rahmen wurde wohl nachträglich lackiert und mit Zaskar-Aufklebern versehen...
Wo bekommt man denn Pantera-Decals??

Grüße


----------



## Davidbelize (19. August 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Pantera ergattern können. Sobald es aus UK bei mir angekommen ist, werde ich mal Bildchen machen und schauen, ob ich ähnliche Aussagen über das Teil machen kann.
> Werde es sowieso erstmal von Farbe befreien dürfen, der Rahmen wurde wohl nachträglich lackiert und mit Zaskar-Aufklebern versehen...
> ...


Du bist also derjenige der mir das als zaskar verkleidete rote pentera weggeschnappt hat.   HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## tomasius (19. August 2005)

@sriles

ich habe mal beim mitglied t-age pantera decals bekommen. vielleicht hat er ja noch einen satz. gruß,


----------



## Stiles (19. August 2005)

@Davidbelize
Ja, das bin ich wohl.... Sorry.... Bin sehr gespannt auf den Rahmen!
Falls er mir aber wider Erwarten zu groß sein sollte, könnte ich mich evtl. überreden ihn mir von Dir abkaufen zu lassen...   

@tomasius
Danke für den Tipp! Werde es mal bei ihm versuchen!

In den GT-Katalogen auf www.mtb-kataloge.de habe ich irgendwie kein Pantera gefunden... Hat jemand ein Datenblatt davon?


----------



## Stiles (22. August 2005)

Sodelchen!

Gerade eben bin ich aus dem Büro gekommen und was steht vor meiner Tür?!?
ENDLICH!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2103234&postcount=563
 

Der Rahmen ist in gutem Zustand, soweit ich das durch den dicken Lack beurteilen kann. Sieht aber echt gut aus!
Die Rahmennummer "H1L0469" ist nicht soooo lieblos reingehämmert, Materialangabe habe ich gar keine Entdeckt und die Schweißnähte konnte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht so genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Mußte das Paket erstmal schnell in den Keller schaffen, das soll ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Kleine werden. Muß ich also mal in ´ner ruhigen Minute ran...    
Ansonsten aber ein geiles Teil!!

@Davidbelize:
Sorry nochmal.... werd´s wohl behalten...


----------



## kingmoe (23. August 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> @Davidbelize
> Ja, das bin ich wohl.... Sorry.... Bin sehr gespannt auf den Rahmen!
> Falls er mir aber wider Erwarten zu groß sein sollte, könnte ich mich evtl. überreden ihn mir von Dir abkaufen zu lassen...
> 
> ...



Dann schau nochmal genauer hin   

1992 (Sport Import), Seite 6 in rot
1993 (US-Katalog), Seite 23, das blaue muss eins sein

Später wurde der Modellname auch nochmal verwendet (mißbraucht?!), aber das finde ich gerade nicht.

Anbei das blaue mit Canti-Sockel, die davor hatten ja noch U-Brake. Ist dann im 92er Katalog nachzusehen.











Ach ja, warum hat denn eigentlich keiner letzte oder vorletzte Woche das rote Pantera bei Ebay Deutschland für den schmalen Preis (150,- ?!) gekauft, das war doch in Top-Zustand...???

Ich habe hier einfach zuviel von Herrn Turner stehen, sonst wäre es meins gewesen  

@stiles: Gold eloxieren (siehe anderer Thread)?! Das wäre ja mal geil ohne Ende. Da das Baby ja eh verschandelt wurde, hätte ich da auch keine Gewissensbisse. Von wegen Originalität und so... Die Decals der ersten Generation mit U-Brake wirst du dir nachbauen müssen, da sehe ich keine Chance, die zu bekommen. Neue Pantera-Decals sind immer mal wieder bei Ebay-USA zu haben.


----------



## Stiles (23. August 2005)

Moin! *gäähn*   

Da habe ich wohl nicht richtig genug hingeschaut und den ´92er Katalog übersehen.... Danke!   

Gab´s nochmal ein Pantera beim "E"?? Hab ich´s übersehen??

@kingmoe:
Das mit der goldenen Eloxierung muß ich nochmal im Geiste durchspielen... Weiß noch nicht, ob ich das wirklich gut finde.... Aber ein Hingucker wär´s allemal!   
Soll halt ggf. auch ein Alltagsradel werden....
Ist das Pantera auf den Bildern Deins?? Schönes Stück!    
Wenn ja: Könntest Du mir hochauflösende Bilder von dem Oberrohrschriftzug zukommen lassen? Wäre klasse!


----------



## kingmoe (23. August 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Gab´s nochmal ein Pantera beim "E"?? Hab ich´s übersehen??


In den letzten 2 Wochen war ein rotes (der verkäufer meinte "neon-rot"?!) drin. Sah aber sehr nach der normalen roten Originallackierung aus. Top-Zustand, ich meine, für 150,- Taler ist es nicht weggegangen. Leider habe ich die Auktion nicht mehr gespeichert... Mist!


			
				Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Pantera auf den Bildern Deins?? Schönes Stück!


Leider nicht meins, ich speichere immer mal wieder wahllos Bilder von GT-Bikes (Ebay etc.). Habe es dann noch auf der Platte gefunden...

Rock on,

KingMoe


----------



## Davidbelize (23. August 2005)

entschuldigung ist nicht nötig   werd mein gespartes für ein yeti arc investieren. bin zwar noch nie fremd gegangen aber der rahmen ist ein traum.
achso in ein paar stunden läuft ein xiang zuende bei dem sich der verkäufer bereit erklärt hat es über den grossen teich zu schicken. falls ich mit meinem preis das teil abschiesse muss das yeti natürlich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (23. August 2005)

Das Xizang (Lightning) habe ich gerade entdeckt! Ein feines Teil...
Da drück´ ich die Daumen, daß das klappt!! Übersteigt bei weitem mein sowieso schon geschmälertes Budget   

Aber YETIs sind auch ganz leckere Geräte!


----------



## Stiles (23. August 2005)

Hier isch´s:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5228019660&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Hatte es noch unter den beobachteten Auktionen....
Alter Datenmüllsammler...   

Ist für rund 160 Eipos über den virtuellen Tisch gegangen. Scheint wirklich noch der originale Lack gewesen zu sein!!

Hier in Sindelfingen steht auch oft eins am Laternenpfahl in Kneipennähe. Schwarzer Lack... Da könnte ich auch mal wieder öfter hin und den Besitzer ausfindig machen


----------



## kingmoe (24. August 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Hier isch´s:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5228019660&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Alter Datenmüllsammler...



Das meinte ich. Dann habe ich mich ja doch geirrt und es ist weg. Seit ich nachts nicht mehr genug schlafe (Babyalarm) leide ich echt an Alzheimer...


----------



## kingmoe (27. August 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Später wurde der Modellname auch nochmal verwendet (mißbraucht?!), aber das finde ich gerade nicht.



Das meinte ich, müsste von 1996 oder 1997 sein:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/frame-GT-pant...178700932QQcategoryZ27947QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stiles (27. August 2005)

*mnjam*   

Aber warum zum Geier findet "mein" Ebay die vielen Zaskars und Panteras usw. in der ganzen Welt nicht, obwohl ich eine weltweite Suche mache?!?!? Muß ich jedesmal jede Seite einzeln anfragen?!?
Was mach´ ich da falsch?!?

@Davidbelize
Hast Du das Xizang/Lightning eigentlich bekommen??


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> *mnjam*
> 
> Aber warum zum Geier findet "mein" Ebay die vielen Zaskars und Panteras usw. in der ganzen Welt nicht, obwohl ich eine weltweite Suche mache?!?!? Muß ich jedesmal jede Seite einzeln anfragen?!?
> Was mach´ ich da falsch?!?



Ebay ist einfach beschi$$en programmiert, das geht nicht nur dir so. Klingt vielleicht etwas sehr böse, wenn man eine der besten Quellen für Bikes und Teile so runtermacht. Aber es nervt enorm, wenn man ein Bike sieht, am nächsten Tag nochmal danach sucht, und es im Nirvana der ebay-Datenbanken verschwunden ist - um kurz darauf wieder bei einer anderen Suche aufzutauchen. Auch die regionale Suche funktioniert unbefriedigend. Da sitzt ein Freund vorm PC, sagt am Telefon "Schau dir mal das an, "XTR" in "Hamburg" suchen..." - und ich kann es nicht finden, während er es gerade aktuell anschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (29. August 2005)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt.... Furchtbare Technik!!   

Trotzdem habe ich die hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7178888012
entdeckt und würde nun gerne mal von Euch "alten Hasen" wissen aus welcher Epoche dieses Design stammt und ob es für mein Pantera mit U-Brake passt?
Dem Lack scheine ich übrigens mit Beize sehr gut zusetzen zu können.... Eine Stunde einwirken und er wirft Falten! Zum Glück habe ich ab Mittwoch Urlaub, dann wird gewerkelt....


----------



## kingmoe (29. August 2005)

Die Decals sind von 1998 - also wesentlich neuer. Ganz ehrlich: Die alten bekommst du nicht mehr, vergiss es! Versuche, eine Vorlage zu bekommen und bau sie dir nach. Oder fahr blanko, gefällt vielen ja sogar besser. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Stiles (29. August 2005)

*hmpf*grumbel*    

Naja, kammernixmachen....

Trotzdem danke!   

@die Jungens und Mädels von GT:
Mich würde noch immer das genaue Geburtsjahr meines Schätzchens interessieren!
Habt Ihr da vielleicht noch alte Produktionslisten oder Dechiffrierschablonen für die Rahmennummern?


----------



## kingmoe (29. August 2005)

Üner die Nummer findest du es nicht raus - und die von Epple schon gar nicht, denn die haben ja nicht die alten Infos aus USA.

Es ist ein 1992er (U-Brake und rot).


----------



## Stiles (29. August 2005)

Sowas habe ich schon vermutet!
Allein wegen des nicht wechselbaren Schaltauges....

Ein Blick unter den nachträglich aufgebrachten Lack aber hat mich sehen lassen, daß der Rahmen wohl mal Natur gewesen ist. Oder aber sehr gut gereinigt....
Naja, wie auch immer! Ich mache ihn nackig und dann mal sehen....


----------



## Kint (30. August 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das meinte ich, müsste von 1996 oder 1997 sein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/frame-GT-pant...178700932QQcategoryZ27947QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





jungs wegen dem braucht sich keiner zu ärgern der verkäufer weigert sich standhaft - !!!! das ding aufs festland zu verschiffen.


----------



## wiedasBier (7. September 2008)

...hej...bin gerade über google hier ins Forum gesurft. Habe mein GT Pantera letzte Woche vom Dachboden geholt weil es mal wieder Zeit wird was für die Gesundheit zu tun...

Werde mal probieren ob ich das Mit den Bildern jetzt auf anhieb hinkriege, hoffe man sieht den Staub nicht...


----------



## wiedasBier (7. September 2008)

wenn es dann gewaschen und poliert ist gibt es noch ein paar Bilder "von näher dran"

Gibt es eigentlich noch die hintere Bremse zu kaufen oder ist das selbernachbauen angesagt??? Für Tipps oder Kaufadressen wäre ich euch dankbar...


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



öhm...
War das nicht mal so, dass Panteras einen flachen Abschluss am Oberrohr haben? Oder gabs das auch nur in bestimmten Jahren der Produktion?
gruß


----------



## baldur75 (15. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> öhm...
> War das nicht mal so, dass Panteras einen flachen Abschluss am Oberrohr haben? Oder gabs das auch nur in bestimmten Jahren der Produktion?
> gruß



Jep, die frühen ANFANGNEUNZIGER hatten diesen flachen Abschluss gehabt. Warum man solch, wenn auch kleine Eigenschaften änderte geht mir nich ganz in den Kopp. Zumal das die Stelle ist wo ich komischer weise immer zuerst hinsehe 

Gruss MIchel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2008)

wiedasBier schrieb:


> wenn es dann gewaschen und poliert ist gibt es noch ein paar Bilder "von näher dran"
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich noch die hintere Bremse zu kaufen oder ist das selbernachbauen angesagt??? Für Tipps oder Kaufadressen wäre ich euch dankbar...



Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, das eine HS33 falsch rum montiert passt, nur so als Hinweiss


----------



## Kruko (15. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, das eine HS33 falsch rum montiert passt, nur so als Hinweiss



Es muss aber etwas gefeilt werden


----------



## Meisters_Lampe (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ist noch jemand hier?

Ich bin zufällig beim Googeln auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Was wäre denn so ein GT Pantera Wert? Ich wäre evtl. geneigt mich von meinem zu trennen, auch wenn ich ganz sentimental werde, wenn ich an das gute Stück denke.


----------



## baldur75 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
stell doch einfach mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Grüsse


----------



## Meisters_Lampe (23. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee  Mach ich!

Ich schaff´s aber nicht vorm Wochenende. Also, etwas Geduld bitte.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Juni 2009)

Da könnte man doch eigentlich auch mal ein "Themenbike" bauen....


----------



## planetsmasher (23. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Da könnte man doch eigentlich auch mal ein "Themenbike" bauen....


 
is doch schon in arbeit. allerdings nicht von den cowboys from hell.
stay tuned.


----------



## Stefan_S (24. November 2009)

wiedasBier schrieb:


> ...hej...bin gerade über google hier ins Forum gesurft. Habe mein GT Pantera letzte Woche vom Dachboden geholt weil es mal wieder Zeit wird was für die Gesundheit zu tun...
> 
> Werde mal probieren ob ich das Mit den Bildern jetzt auf anhieb hinkriege, hoffe man sieht den Staub nicht...




Hey! 

Genau so eines hab ich auch. Seit 1991! 

Mittlerweile fahre ich zwar lieber mit meinem 1999 neu gekauftem Specialized Ground Control FRS durch die Gegend aber das GT Pantera 1991 ist so ein schön wendiges Gerät...


----------



## Stefan_S (1. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie bin ich auch nach fast 20 Jahren immer noch verliebt in dieses Bike 

Momentan wirds auf der Rolle im Winter genutzt, dann kann ich in Ruhe mal mein Specialized Bike warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

